# Island Beach State Park Poll



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Just say that no more beach buggies were allowed at IBSP and that you had to walk in from the front gate, also the rangers would only allow you to carry in no more than 5 different types of lures and or bait...what would they be? Mine would be white bucktails with a power grubs, Bomber plugs, spoons, clams and bloodworms. I would also have a Yo-Zuri Surface cruiser stuck in my pocket which the ranger could not see.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RickLandRover said:


> Just say that no more beach buggies were allowed at IBSP and that you had to walk in from the front gate, also the rangers would only allow you to carry in no more than 5 different types of lures and or bait...what would they be? Mine would be white bucktails with a power grubs, Bomber plugs, spoons, clams and bloodworms. I would also have a Yo-Zuri Surface cruiser stuck in my pocket which the ranger could not see.


Just say the penalty for being caught with the Yo-Zuri was 15 years in a Turkish jail... would you still break the rules? 

BTW: Did you really edit your post for a typo?


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

*Happy?*

Rangers aren't THAT dumb," Sir is that a Yo-Zuri Surface Cruiser in your pocket, or are you just happy to be fishing??"


----------

